# help with new shrimp tank



## big_trucks_1985

ok first off what size is best to start?

t5,halide,pc,or t8 bulbs?

i think i will use black diamond top layer and miracle grow organic bottom layer?

would it be ok to use black diamond only?

how long should the tank cycle before i add shrimp?

best temp?

standard filter,sponge filter,both?

rodi water or tap as my tap is great?

i want to go non co2

i know moss is a must.

how much light is to much?

im sure i missed a few things please feel free to put in


----------



## dubels

What type of shrimp is the first question that needs to be answered.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

i want a mix. start with cherry. then i will add some blues, yellows,and crystals i will go through the graph and only add compatible ones and i may just have 2 type.


----------



## scotty82

ok first off what size is best to start?
a 5 or 10 gal would be a good start. You wouldn't want to go bigger for your first shrimp tank.

t5,halide,pc,or t8 bulbs?
What types of plants do you want to keep in with the shirmp? Do you want to use co2?

i think i will use black diamond top layer and miracle grow organic bottom layer?
ok, why the ? on this, it's just a statement

would it be ok to use black diamond only?
Again, plants? What do you plan on for plants?

how long should the tank cycle before i add shrimp?
Depends a couple different things. What type of cycling do you plan on doing? Fishless, fish, starting with plants in the tank, ect....

best temp?
This one depends on the type of shrimp you want to keep.

standard filter,sponge filter,both?
For just shrimp a sponge filter is fine, but if you use a standard filter you'll want to put either a sponge or ss cover over the filter so the baby shrimp don't get sucked in.

rodi water or tap as my tap is great?
Back to depending on the shrimp you want to keep. Most likely just tap water. For shrimp it'd be nice to get a tds meter and depending on your tap water, do a mix of tap/ro

i want to go non co2
Ok, back up to the lighting question, with no co2, t-8 would be fine. If you get a standard 10 gal tank with the hood that has the two screw in lights, 2 13watt 6500K spiral cfl's it would be cheap (sold at hardware stores) and works great for low light plants.

i know moss is a must.
Thats good, shrimp love moss

how much light is to much?
When you start getting algae, it's to much light.

im sure i missed a few things please feel free to put in
Hope this helps.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

i want to do fishless tank but start with plants from here. and not sure on all my plants mostly moss and a few rootesr like ludwiga red. my tap is 7 tds i have a tds meter. i have done saltwater for years. but i heard that fresh was the opposite as i want nutrients in my water.


----------



## Bluek24a4

What size tank?

You shouldn't mix the cherries and yellows together. 

Don't use T5 or halide. I recommend a low powered LED light such as the Beamswork fixture. It'll be perfect for moss while avoiding the need for ferts and CO2.

I use covered HOB filters, sponge filters will work well also.

Temp is 68-75. IMO 70 to 72 is the best. 

Use remineralized RO water if your tap is that bad.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

cherry and yellow i thought 1 of 2 yellows(neo or card) could go with cherry?


----------



## big_trucks_1985

can water be to clean for shrimp and moss?


----------



## scotty82

Bluek24a4 said:


> What size tank?
> 
> You shouldn't mix the cherries and yellows together.
> 
> Don't use T5 or halide. I recommend a low powered LED light such as the Beamswork fixture. It'll be perfect for moss while avoiding the need for ferts and CO2.
> 
> I use covered HOB filters, sponge filters will work well also.
> 
> Temp is 68-75. IMO 70 to 72 is the best.
> 
> Use remineralized RO water if your tap is that bad.


Depends on how much money you want to start with? But yes a low powered LED would be nice. I don't know about the Beamswork one, but I have the Ecoxotic Panorama and I love it. Great color and my flame moss is growing like a weed.




big_trucks_1985 said:


> cherry and yellow i thought 1 of 2 yellows(neo or card) could go with cherry?


Both Cherrys and Yellows are both neo shrimp. They will breed together and you will just end up with wild looking (brownish).



big_trucks_1985 said:


> can water be to clean for shrimp and moss?


Yes, some add calcium for their molting. And if you have to "clean" water, just add some mineral rock into your scape


----------



## Vincent Tran

I don't agree with starting out with a small tank, and I think that applies for more than shrimp as well. A bigger tank is definitely more forgiving than a small tank it, but then again shrimps do not get any bigger. I would go with a 10 or 20 gallon.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

i could build my own led for cheap


----------



## big_trucks_1985

mineral rock whats the best type


----------



## big_trucks_1985

can you link me to a nice freshwater led so i can match the spectrum


----------



## Nubster

big_trucks_1985 said:


> ok first off what size is best to start? IMO, a 20L is a great size to start or even to keep forever. Shrimp need foot print, not height. Plus the larger the tank, the more stable. Stability is of the utmost importance with shrimp, much like SW tanks.
> 
> t5,halide,pc,or t8 bulbs? T8 are great. You can get some CFL's and use those as well. Just make sure to get something in the 6500K range.
> 
> i think i will use black diamond top layer and miracle grow organic bottom layer? Black Diamond alone is perfect.
> 
> would it be ok to use black diamond only? See above
> 
> how long should the tank cycle before i add shrimp? Until it's cycled. Not a second before.
> 
> best temp? Neos, low to mid 70's works well.
> 
> standard filter,sponge filter,both? Either, or both. Many, including myself, use just air driven sponges.
> 
> rodi water or tap as my tap is great? Tap is fine.
> 
> i want to go non co2 Ok
> 
> i know moss is a must. Not a must, but shrimp love it.
> 
> how much light is to much? Shrimp don't need light really other than enough to light the tank. Choose the light based on the plants.
> 
> im sure i missed a few things please feel free to put in See below


If you are starting with neos, don't over think it. Get a 20L tank, some sand or Black Diamond, I like to throw some piece of lava rock in there, some moss, and throw a shop light or a couple CFLs in the 6500K range. If your water is truly only TDS of 7, grab some Fluval Shrimp Mineral Supplement and bring the TDS up to around 170-180. A couple air driven sponge filters will work wonderfully. That's it. Nice and simple.

As far as mixing, if you want to keep the colors pure, don't mix neos of different colors.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

if i start the tank with moss how fast can i add shrimp with just black diamond


----------



## Bluek24a4

scotty82 said:


> Depends on how much money you want to start with? But yes a low powered LED would be nice. I don't know about the Beamswork one, but I have the Ecoxotic Panorama and I love it. Great color and my flame moss is growing like a weed.



I have the Beamswork LED on my low tech shrimp breeding tank which is why I suggest it. This fixture also has a pretty good color IMO.


----------



## Nubster

big_trucks_1985 said:


> if i start the tank with moss how fast can i add shrimp with just black diamond


Once the tank is cycled.


----------



## Vincent Tran

Bluek24a4 said:


> I have the Beamswork LED on my low tech shrimp breeding tank which is why I suggest it. This fixture also has a pretty good color IMO.


What size tank are you using?


----------



## Bluek24a4

big_trucks_1985 said:


> if i start the tank with moss how fast can i add shrimp with just black diamond


Are you using established media from another tank?



Vincent Tran said:


> What size tank are you using?


Its a 5.5G tank with the 11-17 inch fixture.


----------



## cantsay39

~.~ well well im an amateur with shrimp keeper myself and the things i be posting is all based on my experience, if i post anything that is incorrect please correct me.
I had over 7 tanks with 12 breeds of shrimps some are successful than others and this is my experience with it, get at least 10 gallon or 20 gallon(standard) reason is the bigger the tank water parameters are stable, i saw you keep asking black diamond sand how long it takes to cycle, it's all based on how fast you can populate the good bacteria in the tank, if you are in a hurry why not get substrates that are for shrimps it's fast and efficient you can add the shrimps you want after the cloud goes away, fss not really recommended had some bad experience with it, try u.p. shrimp sand. Get neo type shrimps they breed easily and can handle different water parameters but not ammonia. for starters get PFR, Super yellow neos i heard they get sick easily best keep in a well establish tanks. And yes lots of plants lots of moss shrimps love em, start out with that first see how it goes, and lastly filters sponge filter is a must, canister (optional) but you will make them very happy in the long run, trust me shrimp keeping aint cheap i spend over 1300 something, crs cbs are breeding but the colony is not large enough for sale so i havent make something back in return, good luck and have fun.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

ok thanks i still want more opinions please keep them coming


----------



## shloken38

All the advise given is great. I am into shrimp for a little over a month, so I can just offer my experience up to this point. I have a 10 gallon with red cherries and endlers. They have been great together so far. I use a small size gravel and have various plants, including 3 different types of moss. I also find that cholla wood is great for hiding and feeding (micro organisms). I have at least one berried female, and my guys are molting, which is a good sign (from my research). I think any type of filter is ok, so long as you take the precautions of covering the intake with something like a nylon stocking. You would also want to make sure the flow coming out is not overpowering.

As stated earlier, don't overthink the whole thing. Make sure your water parameters are stable and start with something simple (like neos). Once you get the hang of it, you can move on to something a little more difficult. Good luck!


----------



## Nubster

big_trucks_1985 said:


> ok thanks i still want more opinions please keep them coming


What opinions do you want? You've been given all the information you need to get started.


10-20g tank. Larger = more stable.
Black Diamond substrate is fine.
Moss is good. Java ferns work great too for low light/maintenance setups.
Water should be 70-78 degrees (even high 60's will work), pH 6.8 to 7.8 is best for neos, TDS 180ish, add a supplement to raise if your tap is only TDS 7.
Lights don't matter, choose based on plants. For moss and low light plants, T8 or CFL bulbs work great.
Cycle the tank completely or use media from a cycled tank.


----------



## big_trucks_1985

ok well now to get the tank started


----------

